# Our favorite BBQ sauce



## tumbleweed1 (Nov 20, 2015)

This is a sauce I've tinkered with for a couple of years & feel that this summer I got it right where we like it. Tangy with just a little sweet & then an even fainter heat on the back end. Of course you can add heat by increasing the chili powder or adding a bit of cayenne, but this is how we like it.

TW

2 cups ketchup
3/4 water
1/3 cup apple cider vinegar
1/3 cup white vinegar
5 tbs brown sugar
3 tbs Worcestershire sauce
3 tbs chili powder
1 1/2 tsp Kosher salt
1 1/2 tsp black pepper
1 1/4 tsp ground cumin

1/3 cup honey

Whisk together all ingredients in a medium pot.
Bring to a boil, reduce heat & simmer for 30 minutes.
Once cool, store in the refrigerator.
Makes 3 1/2 cups.﻿


----------



## redsmoke (Nov 26, 2015)

Thanks for the recipe


----------



## smokin ts bbq (Nov 26, 2015)

I never make my own sauce. Every flavor has already been commercialized.  My favorite off the shelf rub has to be either the shed's sweet heat. Or stubs pecan bourbon (I think it is)    on pulled pork. Guy fierri's Carolina #6 with the shed's southern sweet.


----------



## inkjunkie (Dec 17, 2015)

Thanks for the recipe, will be trying it out when we run out of our BBQ sauce.


----------



## b-one (Dec 18, 2015)

Thanks for sharing!:drool


----------



## inkjunkie (Dec 19, 2015)

Going to substitute this....

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/239204/tomato-based-bbq-sauce#post_1498790

For ketchup in the next batch of BBQ sauce...


----------



## x0xsaywhutx0x (Dec 19, 2015)

Sounds delicious, i'll have to try it sometime, though i'll prolly substitute molasses for the honey, i like the flavor more, plus i feel like it gives it more depth and body


----------



## lovelife (Jan 4, 2016)

Thanks for the recipe. Will try it out soon!


----------



## tumbleweed1 (Jan 4, 2016)

Please let me know how it turns out for whoever tries it. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






TW


----------



## kjolly (Jan 4, 2016)

Thanks, very similar to one my father used to make.


----------



## vegasrc1 (Feb 2, 2016)

Made some today.  I usually prefer sweet BBQ sauce but this is Tangy and I kind of like it. Only tried a little with Italian sausage.  "I know" .....it was the only thing I had at the moment to try with. 

My wife hates vinegar(smell) and says she doesn't like the sauce.   We have not been able to get a good taste yet but I can say it does taste different(good).   I will be adding it to pulled pork,  It should be good.  

Will update with the results.


----------



## vegasrc1 (Feb 3, 2016)

The sauce was OK with pulled pork.  The Wife still didn't like it,  I thought it was fine. Not what we're used to with the Tangy flavor but not bad for my first attempt at sauce.


----------



## tumbleweed1 (Feb 4, 2016)

Sorry your wife didn't care for it. It's one of the few that me & my wife BOTH like. I'm really into Lexington Dips (especially with pulled pork), but she will put this one on her pork even after I add the dip to the sauce. She doesn't care for the dip. She likes another, heavier, KC-style sauce I make too, but I'm not as big a fan of those as she is. This one kind of meets both our preferences in the middle.

TW


----------



## vegasrc1 (Feb 4, 2016)

Tumbleweed1 said:


> Sorry your wife didn't care for it. It's one of the few that me & my wife BOTH like. I'm really into Lexington Dips (especially with pulled pork), but she will put this one on her pork even after I add the dip to the sauce. She doesn't care for the dip. She likes another, heavier, KC-style sauce I make too, but I'm not as big a fan of those as she is. This one kind of meets both our preferences in the middle.
> 
> TW



We both prefer sweet BBQ sauce. This was our first attempt and it went well. It wasn't to her liking but at least she knows it is simple to make.  We will try a sweet one next.  Thanks


----------

